# Postal theft



## jimdoc (Feb 2, 2013)

How would you guys deal with this?

On Thursday I checked the tracking number on an Ebay delivery, and it said out for delivery. Mail came and no package. Later the tracking number said "notice left", when no notice was left. The last time this happened I went to the post office and they couldn't find it, and when I came home it was delivered. So this time I waited until the mail came, and no package, so I went to the post office.
They couldn't find the package and the supervisor said he would check with the carrier and call me tomorrow.

Today the supervisor calls me and tells me they can't find the package. He states that he is very sorry because it is their fault, but he can't do anything to reimburse me. He was basically asking me if there was anyway I could have the seller send me another item.

I am sure that someone at that post office stole the package, but of course can't prove it. It was 3 coins worth about $150 that I paid $50 for. The seller said they were mailed in a padded manilla envelope with a printed label. 

I know what I want to do, but would like to stay out of prison. Even though it is only $50, times are tough and I can't afford that kind of loss. Knowing that someone with a job paying $20-$30 an hour stole my items really rubs me the wrong way.

What would you guys do?

Jim


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 2, 2013)

I would probably check with my neighbors. I have had several things that were delivered to a couple of my neighbors over the years.

Dave


----------



## necromancer (Feb 2, 2013)

you know postal workers.......
they think 5463 john street and 142 bleaker street are the same place :| 

they also know there jobs well (hint hint)


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Feb 2, 2013)

Back to the lawyer jokes....

Too many to post.

http://www.iciclesoftware.com/LawJokes/IcicleLawJokes.html

Happy reading!

Derek.


----------



## element47.5 (Feb 2, 2013)

You have to send stuff SIGNATURE required, not just "postman sez he delivered it". Not a happy situation.


----------



## jeneje (Feb 2, 2013)

jimdoc, if you have the tracking # you may want to contact the area post master general, and explain your prolbem. I can tell you this if an employee of the postal service stole your package and they prove it. you will be getting a new delivery driver - while the other is serving time in jail. 

Ken


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 2, 2013)

element47.5 said:


> You have to send stuff SIGNATURE required, not just "postman sez he delivered it". Not a happy situation.



All too true. See Signature Confirmation when Returning a Lot.

Unfortunately, Jim was the recipient, not the sender.

Dave


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Feb 2, 2013)

Sorry, thought I was on Joe's advertising post.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 2, 2013)

Jim,

I had a similar situation happen to me a few months back. They said my package was delivered online, yet I received no mail that day. The next day I went down there to the Post Office and it was discovered that the item was sent FedEx, but somehow, FedEx dumped it off at the Post Office. 

Then, the next package I had sent to me about a week later, I never got that. I went back to the Post Office and this time, my package was put on a truck that's not on my delivery route, and he must have marked it as delivered, but they looked in the back and found my package.

I'm thinking you're going to receive your package around Monday or Tuesday. If you happen to not receive it at all, then next time do a "Signature Required" along with your "Delivery Confirmation". It's hard to steal things that way, even though it can still be done that way too.

Kevin


----------



## ovidiuanghel (Feb 3, 2013)

I had a similar situation happening to me last month, i waited over a month for my package but never arrived. Then a friend called me and he bought for me some CPU from a flea market. The CPU`s were the same that i bought from ebay, i paid for them 50$ and had to pay for them again on market.The package was stolen from post office and have them sold on market.
When i went there to see what happened nobody knew and the police can do nothing about it because there are no surveillance cameras,and anybody there could have stolen it.


----------

